# BK very ill (RIP)



## lemonaxis (Oct 13, 2007)

Not really much to say and very hard to type...

My baby is losing weight, is disinterested in everything, tests all come back normal.
$200 later and he is 250g lighter.

He is sick and I don't know whats wrong with him...

I am not myself.

He may not recover.

Symptoms: Loss of appetite, listlessness, losing fur (too much), sleeping too much and just letting go it seems.

Have not let the kids know as it is my sons birthday tomorrow...sigh.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you got him on Nutri-Cal? I think you can get it there, but it may have another name. It's a vitamin/calorie supplement for cats and dogs, works great for bunnies. 

What exactly were the tests? Bloodwork? 

Has he hadX-rays? 

Dental issues very often don't show up in a visual exam. Is he (or was he before) appearing interested in food and then disinterested after a few nibbles? 

Are his wounds all healed up? Any chance of a deep abscess?

Poor bunny... Poor Lisa... :sad:



sas :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Oct 13, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Have you got him on Nutri-Cal? I think you can get it there, but it may have another name. It's a vitamin/calorie supplement for cats and dogs, works great for bunnies.



Ditto to that.

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you had the vet do a fecal sample? The cat that bit him might have had parasites. 

Poor little BK - We're praying for him!


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooohhh...BK's recovery from the cat attack has been one of the highlights of the past few months. I am so sorry to hear he is not well.

Prayers and positive thoughts being sent his way. Snuggle him for me and tell him he's loved all over the world. Tell him to keep fighting for life.

Keep us updated.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

I am praying for the little guy.


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 13, 2007)

My first thought was the same as Bo B Bunny....parasites. We have seen some of those little nasties cause weight loss, fur loss, upset GI and just being a blah bunny. I normally do a fecal but they are not totally accurate every time. And in many cases, it is cheaper just to deworm them.

Randy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Randy, I was also thinking that cat bites are some of the worst bites you can ever get from what I hear. I saw a thing on television where a lady was helping an injured cat and she nearly lost her hand because it bit her - she was/is a pianist.

However, if it were infection, I would think there would be indication near the bite site. Is that normally the case?

Oh and would you just use Ivermectin?


----------



## polly (Oct 13, 2007)

in my thoughts ray:i hope you can find out whats wrong


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 13, 2007)

RIGHT!!!!!

Nutri-cal or its alternative is what I am after.

He has been dewormed but it was a while ago so will be deworming him again.

He has had a full range of blood tests but no xray but vet did check his skeleton manually to see if she could find any broken bones.

GI is a major issue, he has tiny small hard poos and hardly any pee.
Been syringing him water and pumpkin.

Thank RO members, I am lost without you, its hard to think straight when your heart bun is sickly.

I love BK so much.
Probably too much.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

There ya go! Bo did that same thing when he started molting and all. 

Worm him, get his body going. I actually gave Bo some oats just cause he would eat them. If you are getting poos at all that's GREAT - let's just get them fluffy now LOL!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor BK!!! 

First take a deep breath. I think you might want to get some liquoids into him. I know that that's imporatant in humans. is he sheding? What Bo B Bunnysounds like what somethimes happens to my buns when thye go through a seriouse shed, well not at all this bad, but still.

Worms might be a possiblity. 

I'm not much help here. 

Hang in there, BK's a very specile bunny! And I think that if he's strong enough to handle a cat attach, he can handle a little cold!!

Sending Lots of good Vibs your way,

-TK

*Vibes:*

:rainbow::hugsquish::clover::bouquet::magicwand:

:sunshine:ink iris::hug::inlove::rose:urplepansy::brownbunny

:groupparty::hug1:bunnyheart:heartbeat::goodluck:anotherbun:big kiss:ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Any changes? I hope he's ok, I've been thinking about you all today.


----------



## ec (Oct 14, 2007)

I keep thinking "sub-q fluids" when I see this thread... Poor BK, and poor you.

I'm hoping and praying for a good outcome. 

As for loving him "too much," there is no such thing, in my book, at least.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry BK is not well. Will be ray:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 14, 2007)

BK is no better but no worse, tracked down nutir-gel which is hopefully the right stuff and will be picking that up soon.

He did urinate this morning which is really really good.

been dewormed and am feeding him a bit of pumpkin, lots of water available, very diluted fruit juice and trying to encourage him to eat some hay.

I can see his back bone and feel his ribs!! Wondering how this can happen so quickly.
He was fine a few days ago and I thought he was a little off colour as he was moulting. 

poor little man, he is being kept warm and I have seperated him from Jazz so I can monitor his input/output and just keep him settled.

He is grinding his teeth when he urinates and I am very concerned about kidney problems.

I am going to search on RO for kidney related inforamtion, GI stasis and well anything I think might help.


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2007)

I lost my whole post:X

You might try some cranberry juice....it might help if it's a UTI.

Try wetting down some parsley or his favorite veggie.

Try lightly misting his hay with diluted juice or tea (chamomile or mint)

Someone else mentioned sub-q....I'm thinking the same thing.

Continuing to send prayers and good thoughts.
ray:

~`Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

Also very gentle tummy rubs. I laid Bo on me and reached my hand under him and simply petted him with just a bit of pressure. He hates his tummy touched, but laid there and enjoyed the tummy rubs.

Believe me - Bo is pooping like a champ now!


----------



## JimD (Oct 15, 2007)

How's BK doing?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 15, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> How's BK doing?



I was just wondering that!!! 

What's the update?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2007)

Me Three! I've been thinking about him a lot.


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 15, 2007)

To everyone interested in BK's health, I am sorry if I have not updated more regularly, I am doing so as often as I can.

Bk and my family arekeeping me very busy.

Its a longish story but I have been`hunting to find out what is wrong with my little blue man.

He has lost another 28grams in 24hours ( I use a kitchen scale to weigh my buns once a week).

I am trying camomile tea and tummy rubs.


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay I wanted to post that before I lost it as my wireless is playing up and have limited internet access,

Anyway there is a possibility that my BK has been poisoned!!!!

A neighbour said she saw me picking Dock and Dandelion for my buns every day.
She told me of a neighbour who has been recently spraying his weeds with the deadliest of poisons and he mentioned to her to warn me NOT to pick the weeds from his house. He too has seen me weed hunting for my buns.

Anyway last week I got a bumper crop of goodies for my buns from up and down the street including the poisoned weeds.

I am usually extremely careful about where I get their food from.

One weed called Puha here is one that only BK loves.
Jazz won't touch it and Kruger won't either.

Its good for bunnies and its Bk's favourite so he gets it a few times a week.

Well you can see where I am going here.
Its quite possible Bk has ingested weed killers!

Off to vet soon.

Will update asap


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 15, 2007)

:shock:that's awful! But if it is true at least you know what it is and can work at reprimanding it...

Keeping you and BK in my thoughtsray:


----------



## polly (Oct 15, 2007)

thats terrible however at least you have a better idea of whast it could be.

Does anyone know can you use activated charcoal on bunnies? as thats what you use on us when we are poisoned, and it takes away all the poison kind of sucks it up into the charcoal then i guess you pass it :?.

sending :hug:and ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh no!! 

I hope they figure out a way to help him...keep us posted, okay?

ray:leaseplease:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG that's so scary! That's why I am so funny about what I feed the bunnies. My mom's dog got poisoned from going out in her own yard and my dad had sprayed part of the yard heavily. She never even got on that part but it was strong enough for a little dog to get really sick.

ray: Little BK....


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 16, 2007)

Eeeeekkkkk!!!!!! I can't help much here!!!! 

Mabey some will come along, have you tried to PM Pamnock, or JimD? I know that they're very knowledgable (so is every one else here too) they might know!!

Get well soon,

-TK ray::clover::hug2:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 17, 2007)

IF this is poisoning, the blood tests have not detected it.

Bk is not getting worse which is the good news.
I am going to change the title of this thread because I REFUSE to lose this little bun!!!!!!

He IS eating a bit and I am giving him bran flakes to soak up any residual poison and to get his gut moving. He loves them and has eaten a few teaspoons. He is recovering some of his fur loss but overall he is very warm to the touch and ever so sluggish and sleepy.

I am doing what I can, not much insight from vets, they are bafled by his down turn and are suggesting another course of antibiotics.

I am not sure but might go for that, I have them here.

Not sue about the charcoal, I also have that at home in case the children are ever likely to swallow poison, will Pam, JimD and Randy about poisoning and what I can do,

This is all very distressing but as always I am hopeful and ever vigilant of even the slightest changes too suggest that he won't make it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear. Sounds like a good plan. I don't know anything about this to help you any, I'm sorry.:hug:

Thanks for updating us, we're all concerned about you and BK. I'll have you guys in my thoughts and prayers.

ray:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about weed killers and pets ingesting the stuff?

BK is hyper ventilating but seems otherwise okayish, ie he is nibbling on foods and drinking a bit of water.

He weighs 1.8kg down from 2.3kg 2 weeks ago.

I am desperately hoping that if he has ingested anything nasty, it will eventually leave his system and he will recover!!

He has been urinating and his droppings look a little rounder and softer but not even close to his normal output.

He is so warm too, his ears are hot to the touch and he seems to be trying to fight an infection.

He is back on a course of antibiotics because I don't know what else to do.

Going to head for the homeopathics if he does not appear to be improving very soon.

Pumpkin is on the menu but needs to be syringed in.

He is licking water out of my cupped hands and yeah....I find this all much harder than when he was attacked by the cat because then at least I knew what to do and what the problem was.

Usually I post over RO and like to welcome new comers etc etc but for now, I am wrapped up in getting BK better so will only be focusing on this particular thread for the time being.

Sorry.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 17, 2007)

:hug:hang in there sweety!



Maybe you should try cooling him down by putting cool things on his ears?

I'm not sure if that would help or not:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

Did the vet give you any clues as to what to do? DId he do xrays, was he positive it was poisoning?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

When you gathered dandilions, did you get anything else? Like daffodils?


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool water on your hands then put it on his ears should help if he has a bit of a temperature.

I don't blame you there is plenty of other people to say hi to newbies and post just work on getting him better

Can you ask your vet about the charcoal? or try pming Randy maybe he would know


----------



## JimD (Oct 17, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Can you ask your vet about the charcoal? or try pming Randy maybe he would know


I'm a bit out of my league with this kind of issue.
Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts.

Make sure you check with a real expert on the charcoal. It's recommended now as the #1 treatment of ingested poison, but it can have many adverse affects. 
It should also be used as soon as possible to take full advantage of it's benefits.

Just a few of the things I found:

Some activated charcoal products contain sorbitol. Sorbitol is a sweetener as well as a laxative, therefore, it may cause severe diarrhea.

Charcoal may interfere with the absorption of medications and nutrients.

Activated charcoal may cause swelling or pain in the stomach.

Charcoal may cause constipation when taken for a drug overdose or accidental poisoning.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

with charcoal, in humans they only use it wihtin a certtain period of time whilst the poisons are still in the sotmasch, after thst its not useful as the poison has alrerady been fuklly absorded. im fairly cewrtain it eould be too late in this case.

i really hope BK pulls through and keeps fighting. he';s a special guy with a great psirit, if anyone can amke it, he will.

keep us updated.



poh, and dont worry about anyr5thign else other tshn you and bk because there comes a timewhen your buns and your lives have to come first overa forum. there's only one of you, but loads of orther poerople here, so just focus on bk.


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 17, 2007)

off to vets AGAIN!!


Thank you for all the advice.

BK backbone is now visible, he is simply wasting away, we are doing more sub q fluids today and further quesses into his condition.

I feel so sad. Poor little man, he is so unhappy, not even walking anymore, just crouching in the box by my bed.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, hun. I'm so sorry. It really isn't fair


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 17, 2007)

Poor little guy!!!!

AMke sure to give us an update after the vet visit!!!

Hang in there, you can do it!!!

-TK ray::nurse: :goodluck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh no, this doesn't sound good. ray:


----------



## binkybum (Oct 18, 2007)

Perhaps it could be related to his diet? Rabbits have much difficulty digesting grains and complex carbohydrates and I see you're feeding BK pumpkin, which is a starchy carb. Perhaps BK has a very sensitive tummy, even for a rabbit, and he is experiencing stomach upsets? Rabbits have extremely fragile digestive systems and if their tummy disagrees with a certian food, it can lead to GI Stasis and can even prove fatal. Rabbits do not have the ability to break down the carbohydrates properly and this can lead to very serious health issues and even death. As a general rule, rabbits should not be fed potato, pumpkin, corn, etc as these are complex starchy carbohydrates.Same goes for nuts, seeds, grain, and legumes.The basic rule is, anything you are considering feeding him, no matter how sure you are that it's ok to feed to him - research it. If in any doubt, don't feed it to him. It's not worth it. One person might say, "oh it's ok, i feed that to my rabbit" but it's far better to be sure and do your own research to have that peace of mind. 

Also, when feeding rabbits grasses/dandelions/weeds etc from the garden, it's better to cut a chunk of lawn out and feed it to them this way. When picked, many weeds and grasses release toxins which can be poisonous to rabbits if they are given picked grasses/weeds on a regular basis. Picking grasses from the neighbourhood and sometimes even your own property can be risky because it's impossible to tell if it's been sprayed with weed killer. The people who lived in your house before you may have sprayed the property with weed killer and there could be residue remaining. Even a trace amount in a rabbits system can be fatal, and can sometimes be very hard to detect even by the most rabbit savvy of vets. 

During moulting season, rabbits can shed a very impressive amount of fur - you can get handfuls out without doing much more than patting your rabbit. Unless you can see bald patches of skin then it's more than likely just BK shedding his winter coat.

My advice would be to keep him inside, allow him his own space, a place where he can go and rest without being disturbed, stick to feeding him hay and water and pellets (you can add water to the pellets to make them into a mush) and leafy greens (skip the picked grasses/weeds for now, stick to cos or rocket lettuce) and also skip the complex carbs, at least while he is sick. See if that makes any difference. If he isn't drinking very well, insist that yout vet give him a fluid shot. Rabbits can survive without eating much for a few days, but going without water is very dangerous. It's worth a shot!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no! I just saw this thread now, poor little BK. I hope he gets better. I feel very nervous for him 

Get better soon, BK! :balloons:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 18, 2007)

Its NOT good


Firstly thank you to all the posts concerning advice for the health of BK, I appreciate all the support and well wishes and possible anecdotes to this horrible situation.

I may in time answer the posts but right now I am emotionally stunted.

BK is all but gone.

My vet returned from her trip and saw him this morning, she called in a retired colleage who is (and I believe it) the best rabbit savvy person in NZ.

They took him to a Jansens lab for an ultrasound for BK.

BK has several small to medium sized masses in his stomach and one in his bowel.
He has lost 25% of his body weight and is basically on the edge.

He is at the pet hospital tonight and possibly for the next 48 hours.

Lots of subQ fluids and an attempt to shift the bowel impaction.

The other masses in his stomach are cancerous and he also has bladder sludge build up from what is now confirmed as poisoning. He also has a kindey infection.

Besides the poisoning, BK has cancer and this appears to be a fairly newish development as the masses are small but growing. They will be removed in an operation after he recovers from the impaction and kidney infection.

Thats if he does survive.

He is so weak now that he is simply not moving at all.

They will phone me first thing in the morning to find out how his first night went.

I stayed at the vets for 3hours as they were not busy and I cuddled him and stroked him for ages.

I have been crying all day and now I know I will not even remember typing this. My baby is so ill.

They said he was anaemic and I would say "gone quiet", an expression I use to describe a bunny who refuses food/fluids or any outside stimulation.

I PMed Randy and even sent his notes to my vet via email.
They agreed not to use metacam and are using panacure for an all round wormer, baytril for the infection, cita...something for this bowel and a couple of others, can't find the sheet right now.

Lost... BK is so alone right now but the vet re-opens early.

Thinking of you BK, I love you little blue bun, come home soon....
Lisa


----------



## Flashy (Oct 18, 2007)

Come on BK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you both, and hoping thast the best care on the country can help him.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 18, 2007)

Awww poor thing. It sounds like he's really fought hard to stay alive to this point.

I hope that some miracle has happened over night, and he can pull through this to be able to have the surgery he needs. 

Be strong, Lisa. Don't ask too much from him. He's been through so much already and he's probably very tired now.

:hug: Give him a little nose rub from me.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 18, 2007)

Also, this all makes perfect sense now for the poisoning.

1. The anemia - could be some sort of rat or mouse poison. That is how they work - it makes their blood thin and unable to clot. Other types of poison will also do that. My mom's dog was anemic when dad sprayed the yard.

2. The cancer - Many studies have been done on how things such as lawn sprays are causing leukemia and other cancers in children. Lawn sprays are another poison of course. Small tumors could form quickly I would imagine and that could be where those came from.

3. His body trying to heal the parts that were affected, probably shut down other parts - could be the cause of the impaction.

Praying hard for the little guy! ray:


----------



## Jenson (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What an awful time for you both. Poor BK, that's a lot of things he has to fight. Sounds like he's in very good hands!

I really hope he can pull through!


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

ray:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa. I am praying for you and your family to have the strenght to get through this. I'm heartbroken for poor BK . . .

Pam


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,

Please make sure you check your PM. In a sport played here in the US, our version of your football, there is a play called a "Hail Mary" It's usually the last play of the game and basically the team puts all it's marbles in one basket, so to speak. It's an effort to win the game on the last play. I sent you an idea on a very controversial treatment protocol that I use here sometimes as my "Hail Mary"....and it has worked sometimes. Like so many things with rabbits, there is considerable risk and can carry some major side effects. Many doctors have never used this drugwith a rabbit. But maybe worth considering. Healing thoughts going to BK.

DON"T GIVE UP ON HIM...YA GOTTA BELIEVE IN HIM

Randy


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2007)

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about BK..poor little boy,i hope he will be ok

Will be keeping you in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 18, 2007)

sending good wishes for your sweet BK...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

ray:


----------



## jam224 (Oct 18, 2007)

Healthy, healing vibes being sent your way!! :bestwishes:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2007)

Just adding my prayers and get well vibes. It must be so upsetting seeing him so ill . We are all here for you.

Come on BK, we need you to make it through this!

Jan


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 18, 2007)

Poor BK!! I"ve been following your thread and I'm so sorry to hear the news wasn't so good. We know BK is an amazing fighter based on his experience with the cat attack. If anybun can make it, he can.We;ll be thinking of you two!!


----------



## Greta (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Lisa... I'm just now seeing this. Sending many prayers and much love :hug1:big kiss: :clover: :hearts


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Lisa...here for you if you need someone to talk to, a shoulder to cry on or just an ear to listen...

Many more ray: and lots of love for you and BK both...

Rosie*


----------



## polly (Oct 18, 2007)

crossing fingers, toes, legs arms and anything else i can think of. He is such a strong bunny.

come on BK :clover:ray:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

I just now saw this thread. My heart is breaking. :tears2:

You and your family are in my prayers! I hope BK can get through this. ray:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 18, 2007)

you last updated over 12 hours ago, so maybe it might be moirning there? or nearly? any news?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2007)

It's been an awfully long time without an update. Lisa? Are you ok?:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

It something like 14 hours ahead of our time (EST) where she is...ummmm almost noon (tomorrow).

ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> It something like 14 hours ahead of our time (EST) where she is...ummmm almost noon (tomorrow).
> 
> ray:



Yep, it's almost 1:00pm there, they just changed times for daylight savings time.

I really hope BK is getting through alright. Come on buddy, we're pulling for you!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 18, 2007)

I just saw this post... I am so sorry to hear about this. Hugs to you both and I hope he gets better!!! :hug:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Oct 18, 2007)

rayoor BK...you guys are in my thoughts


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2007)

ray:

good karma good karma good karma good karma


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 18, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> It's been an awfully long time without an update. Lisa? Are you ok?:hug:



Yes any news!!!

That's terrible!! I think that he'll make it, he's strong!!!

Thinking of you,

-TK ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe she's with him at the vet's office. I thought for sure we'd see her by now! I've been so worried


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

C'mon BK! You can be okay again! We :heartbeat: you, buddy!


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes!!!! I have been at the pet hospital ALL day..since 8am this morning until this afternoon, only been home for a few hours now and thats been spent in bed with my baby.

BK is still with us, I have photos to share and will post these up in 2 hours time when I get home again.
I am off now, getting a special nesting type box for BK when he returns home.

The pictures are heartbreaking for me, BK very cuddly today, weighing in at just 1.478kg, its a miracle he is still alive.

He ate some parsley too!!!!!!!! I was so excited I screamed for joy...
The staff at Jansens have been awesome, BK is getting fluids 3 times a day.

There is no way to expect much progress so far so the fact that he is not worse is all the progress I can be thankful for.

BK will be in for at least another 2 days and then will be home with me again.

Good ole BK. What a fighter. The staff are amazed at his ability to prove hw special he is.

Pics soon

Love to all
This small message of relief is something to cheer us all on...COMMON BK!!


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 19, 2007)

Also I am very sorry I did not post this morning before I left but at that point I did not even know if Bk was with us still as vets were still on answer phone. When I arrived, their first staff member was still 5mins behind me and I had to wait for them to open.

Man that was hard! BK inside, me outside and just plain old wondering what was going on.

Its horrible leaving your beloveds at hospital.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

What a little trooper! He sounds like such a fighter! Eating parsley... baby steps! That's all we need... come on BK ray:


----------



## binkybum (Oct 19, 2007)

I am very happy to hear BK is stabilised, Ithought abouthim today. I can only imagine how stressful all the worrying has been for you. I will cross my fingers for your little blue man.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that BK is doing much better

cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

Yay for BK!! What progress. I hope he has even more progress tomorrow! Way to go, buddy!!


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 19, 2007)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/JBirthday229.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/JBirthday234.jpg

These were taken today.
I hope its not wrong to take pics of my baby when he is not well.
It seems an odd thing to do but I know I am not myself.

Its Friday night, baby is asleep and BK is at the pet hospital, RO seems the only place to be right now.


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 19, 2007)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/JBirthday223.jpg

Here it is possible to see just how emancipated a bun can get in a matter of days, BK's skin folds are fallen down to his feet!! Gosh I just don't know what I have got myself into...I am SO upset over giving him toxic foods and he is soo alone right now.

You should have seen how cuddly he was with me today. He is getting so much attention from the staff there as he is just such a sweety.

Still touch and go and will be for a while yet. He has to get to 1.8 kg asap.

Moral of the story: DON'T be an idiot like me! I thought BK was moulting and looked grumpy, turns out he was slowly dying! If bun looks unwell , go to the vet!!


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, Lisa! All that you have been through with BK just in the past few months. You and he are amazing. Know that many of us are thinking of and praying for BK, you, and your entire family. Your determination to work through the cat attack and now this is an inspiration!

Hugs,

Mary Ellen


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 19, 2007)

Mary Ellen...hello  There is nothing I would not do for BK but some of the members are right to say that he is very tired now and even though my mind is screaming against the mere thought of him passing away, this little man has fought so long and hard that I just what whats best for him.

Last night I dreamt that he passed from me to somewhere else and strangely in my dream I was laughing with him. We found a game and it was priceless to see him so happy.

BK is a one in a million bun (now I know everyone thinks that of their bun so its only natural that I do too) but to see him like this is killing me. He needs to recover or I feel I may slip into depression again. Luckily I have my 3 kids to keep me sane and parenting like I love to or right now I would be hiding in a hole waiting for BK to come home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I surely pray that with the help of the veterinarians and just the love and attention he's getting - he finds additional strength to keep going.

I know that if good vibes and thoughts of healing help - he's surely going to be better cause he has so many of us thinking of him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think its wrong to take pics of an ill bunny, sometimes we need to know we have those last pictures, juts incase, but with mine, they have haunted me, whenever i see them, so if ytou do keep them, try not to have them somewhere very accessible, just know they are there.

also, try ot to worry, or think about going basck into depression. if you do worry about it, or think, then you are more likely to accideentlyu, or subconsciously 'think' yourself into that state, so try to keep focusing on the positives, on your children, on BK as he keeps fighting, on all the good things arund you,.

If BK does die, it will be hatd, it will feel impossible, agony, so wretched, but you have a whole netwrok of poeple to support you and help you, you have your family, and you will also have a deoctor if you need one. if you do find yourself slipping back, then get yourself help asap, because the sooner you get help, the sooner you will feel better. also, maybe consider bereavement counselling.

I know telling you that iut's not your fault about the weeds or anything won't make it better, but hopefully in time youi will come to ease that guilt and reaslise it was not your fault, it ws a tragic set of circumstancers. You have always done, and will always do, the best you can by him, ans no one could ever ask for anymore.

BK is a fighter, he is clearly doing eveyrhing he can to keep fighting. he also clearlu loves you deeply and knows you love him. ive always felt something really speciual with bk because i lost my Flash, my best friend, my soul, to a cat attack and by surviving that he showed what a gutsy little man he is.

i know you dont' really know me, but if i can do anything at all, then feel frre to PM me.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 19, 2007)

I am glad to hear that he is not getting worse. rayraying that each moment that passes is a moment that he is getting stronger till he is 100%.

Lisa, don't call yourself an idiot. Things happen and you are definitely the best thing that has ever happened to him.:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2007)

Bless his little heart - he is such a fighter. If any bun can pull through this, he can. We are all with you, and praying for a positive outcome :hug:

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2007)

BK is one of the bravest little buns I know. I have been keeping my fingers crossed that he will pull through this somehow. You are also a very strong person to be handling so much right now. Hang in there.

Nadia


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock: That's amazing!!! Great job BK!!! I think that your going to be okay little blue boy!!! :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness...you and BK are truly amazing.

I was so ready to cry this morning for you both...and here I wake to find that he's alive, and you get more time with your boy! You and BK are truly meant for each other...what a perfect pair.

I'll continue my prayers...all these prayers from so many people aren't for nuthin! 

I think you're totally fine taking pictures of your sweetie...and thank you for sharing them. 

Just keep your hope alive...it is NEVER wasted!! 

We're all right here with you, too...

:hearts


----------



## Flashy (Oct 19, 2007)

any news? it must be morning there now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

How are you doing today, Beeker Boy? I hope he's feeling better! I looked at the pictures, poor little hangy skin bunny. Pack on the pounds, babe!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been out doing some shopping and I couldn't wait to get home to see if we have any news..


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 19, 2007)

Prayers and love for BK. Sometimes our animals can really amaze us as to what they can go through and survive, we are all praying for a happy ending to this story. I think we have all been through something similar to this situation with one of our fur kids, and you know you will have many sympathetic ears/shoulders no matter what happens. 

:hug:ink iris::rainbow::grouphug ray:


----------



## Jenson (Oct 19, 2007)

So glad to hear he's a bit more stable now. What a fighter! 

Keep it up BK!


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 19, 2007)

BK is an amazing guy!!! Plus, look how much positive energy he has going for him from this forum! Hang in there little guy!!! We love you.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got a chance to read this thread....WOW! I started crying, then smiling, now worrying...any news? Hang in there Lisa and BK....

Bk, you are an amazing soul.....you keep fighting for your mama

Lisa, please focus on what you've got right now. I know what that kind of "deep hole" depression is like, and how easy it sometimes is to fall back into that hole....we'll be praying that things continue to improve for sweet BK.....lots of healing prayers and love going out to BK and you!


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi

I'm writing this on Lisa's behalf as she can't quite bring herself to write this, but she wanted you all to know that sadly poor BK passed away today. :bawl:

He died quite suddenly of a heart attack - apparently there was no pain.

We're all in shock - he was such a special bunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Please send her our thoughts and prayers.

I was so afraid after he did so well - he might have been rallying before he let go as so many do.

I know her heart is broken right now. I'm so very sad for her myself. :hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting for Lisa.
Everybody was following this thread, and really hoping BK would be fine.

I am sorry Lisa. Very sorry BK crossed to the bridge. He put up a brave fight.

Binkie free BK. 

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 20, 2007)

oh no! he was such a fighter. i'm glad that he went without pain. remember we are here for you.
sending as many positive thoughts your way as i can...


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa 

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Lisa. I've been checking this thread a lot to see how you and BK are doing, and I was so hoping he would pull through. If you want to chat, just pm me. I know how hard this can be.

Binky free, BK.

:rainbow:

Edit: I don't think you were wrong to take pictures of him while he was sick. My hubby took pictures of Sprite when she was sick too. We knew how very sick she was and and we just felt a need to take a few more pics before we went to bed that night. I do recommend copying all of your pics of BK to cd and putting them somewhere for safekeeping. I'd be very upset if something happened and I didn't have my pictures of Sprite, as it's all I have left.


----------



## binkybum (Oct 20, 2007)

That's very upsetting to hear. I hope through your sadness Lisa, you can take comfort knowing that BK is ok now. He's not in pain, he's back to his old self and will never again feel even one ounce of hurt. He will always be with you. :hug1


----------



## Greta (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh no, not BK... He was such a little fighter... Rest in peace, sweetie :tears2: :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Edit: I don't think you were wrong to take pictures of him while he was sick. My hubby took pictures of Sprite when she was sick too. We knew how very sick she was and and we just felt a need to take a few more pics before we went to bed that night. I do recommend copying all of your pics of BK to cd and putting them somewhere for safekeeping. I'd be very upset if something happened and I didn't have my pictures of Sprite, as it's all I have left.



Yeah,i don't think it's wrong either,my Pippi boy isn't doing so well,and he's very skinny,he just cannot put any weight on,but i have been taking so many pictures of him....so it's ok..don't worry about it 

I hope your doing ok :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## m.e. (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Lisa :hug:

Like yourself and others, I took photos of Peanut right up to her last few hours with us. They are painful but I wouldn't trade having them for anything.


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

HBow vweey gutting 

Thank you for posting on Liosa's behalf, but please encourage her to see all the nessages and how much poeple care abhout hwer and how many people thought BK was special.



RIP BK, such a fighter, such a strong man. x


----------



## Pipp (Oct 20, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Lisa...:tears2:


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, I am so very sorry. I was hoping with all my heart that he could pull through this. Lisa, we are all here for you - we were all pulling for your little guy .

God Bless, BK. You can stop fighting the pain and start binkying again.

Jan


----------



## Jenson (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He gave it all he could. 

Binky free BK.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa . . .

Keeping you in my thoughts.

Pam


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 20, 2007)

im sorry :rose:


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 20, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

:hearts


----------



## Pamela Moses (Oct 20, 2007)

im so sorry i too like many others have followed his cat attack aswell


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry BK is gone. Binky free little guy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am very sorry.... You and BK are in my thougths. :bigtears:So sad...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2007)

Lisa I am so sorry to hear this sad news.

Rest in Peace BK. Binky Free

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2007)

:sadh my god this is so sad , i am so sorry


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh no BK! My heart plummeted when I saw the new heading. I'm so sorry...


----------



## polly (Oct 20, 2007)

so sorry :cry2


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 20, 2007)

:bigtears::bigtears:no words....only tears.....and prayers for you, Lisaray:....that brave little guy is free and healthy now....and watching over you!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 20, 2007)

Im so sorry. Binky Free :rainbow:


----------



## jam224 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, BK.:bunnyangel:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Lisa I am so very sorry :bigtears:I was really hoping for the best. Know that you did everything you could and please don't blame yourself. :hug:

Binky free lil guy :rainbow:

:cry1:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa I don't know what else to say...


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 20, 2007)

:bunnyangel:He's in bunny heaven now, with all the fresh clover and binky room a bunny could ever dream of. And he's doing lots of binkies, because his pain is all gone. 

We are all here for you, prayers and love coming your way. :hug:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 20, 2007)

:bigtears:

ON NO!! I'm so sorry! He was a very specile bunny!!!! We'll NEVER forget you BK!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 20, 2007)

:shock:Im so sorry! Binky free BK


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry. Ive been sick all week so I didnt even know all this was happening. I am just speechless.

You and BK went through so much together. He was such a brave boy. 

Rest in peace little one. :bunnyangel:

Lisa, we're here for you :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lisa. He was so tough. You did absolutely all you could do. What a wonderful, caring, loving, perfect bun mom you are:hug:.

Binky free without pain BK, you little fighter.:rainbow:

:bigtears:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 21, 2007)

I am here! Logged on to finally read about my little boy.
Thank you for all your kind words.
My belief is that he is very happy, is watching over me and is with Rusty, Lila and Jane.
I could not decide on burial or cremation and finally settled on burial, in my garden. I am making him a plaque and will buy a beautiful flowering tree in memory of my beloved little friend.

I miss him so much and cannot believe that he never got to come home.
Sometimes I wonder why BK was just so different from any other pet I have ever owned.
Its because I loved him so much and he loved me back.

I love you BK. Please take care of me and never forget me.

It will take me a while but soon I will post up a poem I have written for him and all the pictures I have of him.

He went peacefully, my partner wrote that he had had a heart attack. Well he was well meaning but he meant that BK was tired and had come to a point when his system was ready to let go. He went suddenly and without pain.

One minute toddling around happily and the next laying down and sleeping.
A brave attempt was made to resusitate him but my little Blue had already told me..."Mum let me go".

I am so heart broken that I feel I will never recover but time will try heal what it can and the memory of BK will at first sting too bad to really talk about and then it will fade until all I know is peace. This will take years and years.

Oh BK, you silly old little man, I miss your nudges and your little grunts and your once huge appetite for life. You followed me around like a puppy and you hopped into my bed at night. I miss you so much that my heart just feels really broken. 

Please forgive anything Mummy did to hurt you. If only I had known you would leave me so soon, I would have held you all day and all night.

Bye Baby, Be good and never leave me again.
In spirit and in love, I know you are with me.

Mum :rose:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

:bigtears:

If only everyone could feel the love that you have for him - the world would be so much happier.

I'm so sorry you lost him. I know when you have that bond with anyone - it's amazing!

I still miss my pets that have passed - all of them - but there were a couple that I had a very strong bond with - they almost knew what I was thinking and visa versa.... 

it's so hard to lose that.


----------



## JimD (Oct 21, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 21, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> I am here! Logged on to finally read about my little boy.
> Thank you for all your kind words.
> My belief is that he is very happy, is watching over me and is with Rusty, Lila and Jane.
> I could not decide on burial or cremation and finally settled on burial, in my garden. I am making him a plaque and will buy a beautiful flowering tree in memory of my beloved little friend.


Lisa,

What a fitting tribute for the little man who loved the garden. Every time you see that tree, it will help you to remember how wonderful BK was and your love for one another.

I am so very sorry that he never got to come home. I've been in that situation more than once and know how deeply it hurts.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Binky free, precious BK. :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Lisa, that made me cry. It was beautiful. If there's anything we can do to help, please let us know!!!

Bk you were a very speacile bunny. Binky free little bule man! :rainbow:

-TK :bigtears:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 21, 2007)

The last time I checked the infirmary was before BK passed and he I was so hoping to have good news. I'm so sorry about your little man. He was such a fighter. Take care of yourself.

Nadia


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh Lisa, 

I am so sorry for your loss. :bigtearslease try to focus on the good times that you both shared together as you both brought eachother much happiness.ink iris:

Binky free BK.:rainbow:


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 22, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my GOD!!!!!!!!! BK was just my...ABSOLUTE favorite bunny on here, EVER. NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LISA, i am SO SORRY. oh my gosh I AM SO SORRY. i cannot even bring myself to look at those pictures and see his beautiful blue face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM IN TEARS RIGHT NOW, i am SO broken hearted for you lisa, i'm just so sorry that a) BK is gone and b) this could ever happen to you. this has just killed my entire day and it's only 8:21am. nemo and i are sending you so much love over the ocean right now, i am just at a complete and utter loss of emotion other than the tears flowing down my cheeks.

i'm so sorry.

BK: binky free baby, dance for us on that rainbow bridge. and know that you're never alone. ink iris:


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 22, 2007)

RIP little BK. You were loved all over the world!


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 22, 2007)

i am so sorry. BK was in many thoughts and will be missed. just try to remember the fun tmes you had with him, it will make you feel better.
:rainbow:ink iris::bunnyangel::cry1:
ani-lover

ps how old was he?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 22, 2007)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> BK was just my...ABSOLUTE favorite bunny on here, EVER. NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LISA, i am SO SORRY. oh my gosh I AM SO SORRY.


:yeahthat::bigtears:

I think that timetowaste pretty much it all right there.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 22, 2007)

Omg weed-killer..we all worry about it and now BK is sick from it. :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG I didn't finish the threads I'm so sorry ..how awful..I'm so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been wondering about how you are doing. I know you must be so sad and lost without your little buddy.

Please know I am thinking about you each day and hope you can find your way back to us.

*hugs*


----------

